# SR20DET vs. Chevy Vet



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i see some users on this forum have SR20DET's dyno'd at close to 350hp. has anyone every raced a new Vet? i think it would be sweet to see a woopin on a Vet. they have 350hp but 1000lb heavier. would the torque win the race? (Vet has 360ft/lb)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The owner of the shop where i got my car dyno'd had beaten a vet before. He has a 97 200 sx SE-R with a JDM motorswap (turbo'd). I think its a GTI-R engine. Click on me to view the Chevy beater 

Check out the car. Its really nice i think.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

On the top end, the C5 or the Z06 vette will out flex any SR20DET powered FWD car. From a dead start, I'll put my money on the vettes. Mid power, it all depends on what mods the SR has and if it's pretty worked with a T3/T04B or E and comparable fuel management, it should hang in there. But with a T25 or T28 and your stock 370cc injectors, you're toast. And since the b14's are heavier than the 13's and 12's, you're gonna need a tad bit more boost to make it a good battle. But then again, you'll never know....Go race one and see (I've been down that road already).


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

don't forget that the sunny/pulsar GTiR is around 5.5secs 0-60 stock (4WD)


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

DanniNX said:


> *don't forget that the sunny/pulsar GTiR is around 5.5secs 0-60 stock (4WD) *


That's nice.

C5 Vettes (not ZO6's) run around 4.8 0-60mph......with RWD.

It's going to be VERY hard for ANY DET Sentra to outrun a C5 on the top end....we just don't have tall enough gearing, BUT it IS possible to pull them down low.....IF you have the power (C5's put around 300-315hp to the wheels IIRC, and weigh around 3250lbs).


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

on a nearly stock det with a t25, i have ran a [email protected] the last times i saw for the new c5's were [email protected] they are fast, but a t28 powered ser with 4bar fuel pressure would own them on top end.

and BIGBULS, be careful what you say. there is a gt25 turbo that puts close to 400whp. or even a t28/to4b would make some crazy power. 

i have about 225+whp and weigh in at 25-2600 lbs. ram air t/a arent a problem, so why would a vette be?

Brian


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Notice I said it's quite possible to outrun them down low........it's just too hard to get them up high due to our cars running out of gear.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> it's just too hard to get them up high due to our cars running out of gear.


 You are absolutely correct! It would be a nice race up to maybe 130mph and you will see why the vette is to be respected. The C5 vettes I can hold off pretty good, but the Z06 caused me to dig into my pedal alot harder to stay in front and my gears are longer than that of the SR20 FWD trannies. And besides, it's pretty hard for any 4cylinder to sustain speeds of over 150mph without some type of compromise. My luck already ran out


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TUNED200 said:


> *on a nearly stock det with a t25, i have ran a [email protected] the last times i saw for the new c5's were [email protected] they are fast, but a t28 powered ser with 4bar fuel pressure would own them on top end.
> 
> and BIGBULS, be careful what you say. there is a gt25 turbo that puts close to 400whp. or even a t28/to4b would make some crazy power.
> 
> ...


sorry...........a T28 car no matter what's done, except racing tranny, will not own a vette on top end man..........it just won't happen. C5s are seriously underrated cars. We're talking a car that can top out over 155mph........I think it's like 165 or 170. That's some serious gearing buddy. And when stock you're putting like 315 to the wheels, rear wheel drive, extremely aerodynamic............the vette was built for speed. Needless to say, the Sentra wasn't, lol. You weigh about 100-200lbs less than my car with 225whp..........you're not gonna be beating any vettes anytime soon. Go ahead and try.........even if you lost, you wouldn't be embarassed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw, I don't mean to seem like an ass..................................turbo SR20s are fast as *ish, but a vette is a vette.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *sorry...........a T28 car no matter what's done, except racing tranny, will not own a vette on top end man..........it just won't happen. C5s are seriously underrated cars. We're talking a car that can top out over 155mph........I think it's like 165 or 170. That's some serious gearing buddy. And when stock you're putting like 315 to the wheels, rear wheel drive, extremely aerodynamic............the vette was built for speed. Needless to say, the Sentra wasn't, lol. You weigh about 100-200lbs less than my car with 225whp..........you're not gonna be beating any vettes anytime soon. Go ahead and try.........even if you lost, you wouldn't be embarassed. *



Z06 0-60:4.3sec
1/4:12.7
top speed:172
curb wieght:3118


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Any Sentra making 300 HP at the wheels should make a C5 its bitch. How you accomplish that is up to you.  With 350 at the wheels it shouldn't even be close. And if you're making 350 at the wheels and you're doing a top end run with a C5, he will be in your rear view mirror until you run out of gearing in 5th.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok i think the Z06 would kick its ass (Z06 = 400HP/ 405ft/lb torque). i mean come on... its race ready. but the base chebby (350hp) i think it would be a good race 

Chebby Z06= no contest supercars.net says 3.9sec 0-60


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

www.conceptcarz.com/folder/vehicle.asp?car_id=1577&autoShowID= 

i forgot we were talking about modified cars
i am not hatin on sentras cause lets face it anyone who can get those kind of numbers out of a car that was not designed for those numbers gets much respect from me


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *
> 
> Chebby Z06= no contest supercars.net says 3.9sec 0-60 *



werd. Back home I was at a gas station filling up when a dude in a yellow ZO6 pulled up...he had the badging off, but I could tell. Well, he had gauges and a tach, so I started talking to him. Come to find out, he's the crew chief for Rathman Racing team. His zo6 had a custom carbon fiber intake, and a 110 shot nitous system.

MONSTER!!!! The thing had penske suspension. I'm talking, this car was HARDCORE!! He had the wider rear wheels on the front as well as the back.........boy, you haven't seen wide tires till you look at those suckers.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

that thing must fly. i drove one for like 10 seconds lol. i worked at Nourse Chevrolet hear in delaware as a detailer. i had to drive it from the back garage to the front. obviously it didnt have all the stuff the one you saw had. i didnt get to floor it or nothin but definitly did get out with a boner <--(sarcasm)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

> i didnt get to floor it or nothin but definitly did get out with a boner <--(sarcasm) [/B]


Sarcasm?? yeah right.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> And if you're making 350 at the wheels and you're doing a top end run with a C5, he will be in your rear view mirror until you run out of gearing in 5th.


 Not only will it be in your rearview, you can put some distance between the both of you and this I've experienced. But the Z06 is the only car besides the Ferarri that made me hold the pedal a little longer. And though I was able to hold him for over 2 miles, that car stayed within a couple of car lengths. I'm used to just completely running away from cars until they are out of my exhaust trail, but the vette was a battle that was well and worth and I think it did a better job than the ferarri (just my opinion).


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

What kind of mph are the C-5 challengers doing in the 1/4? That's a much better indication of power than 0-60. C-5's actually have a little trouble off the line, probably due to their IRS. You can get one to 60' well, but it takes some work. How bout the fast Sentras. How's the 60' with FWD?

The top end is very strong on the LS1's.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Some of the boosted B13 SE-r's seem to have good launches and are very strong to their their red line. They also have excellent gears for drag racing because the engine over-powers the gearbox ultimately breaking it which many SR20 owners have experienced.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

my crx hung with a c5 up to 110 where my ecu cut me off...


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

SloSpecV said:


> *my crx hung with a c5 up to 110 where my ecu cut me off... *


What's your setup?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

b16 swap ,act stage 3 clutch, full 2.5 catback ,aem cai, ctr cams, itr valves and springs... shifting at 9.5k rpms.. gets to 110 so fast but my stock ecu suckages!

btw sold the car amonth ago ;(


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *ok i think the Z06 would kick its ass (Z06 = 400HP/ 405ft/lb torque). i mean come on... its race ready. but the base chebby (350hp) i think it would be a good race *


Don't forget, I said 300 WHEEL HP in a Sentra, not crank. 400 HP in the Z06 is crank HP, which might be maybe 350 wheel HP. And then there's the 600+ lbs weight difference, not to mention the Sentra has shorter gearing. 300 wheel HP in a Sentra against a regular 350 HP Vette wouldn't be much of a contest.

And I have driven a C5 Vette myself, and while it is fast and handles well, my Sentra at 14 PSI would kick the shit out of one in a straight line. No contest. It's all about the power to weight ratio. And don't get me wrong either, I'm not comparing my Sentra to a Vette. I'm simply saying a Sentra with 300 wheel HP will beat a Vette in a straight line. Basic physics yo. 

And 60' times with a Sentra with 300 whp? You gotta be kidding me. Nothing but wheelspin till 60 MPH, haha. But a good pair of slicks up front will get you sub 2.0 60' times.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Don't forget, I said 300 WHEEL HP in a Sentra, not crank. 400 HP in the Z06 is crank HP, which might be maybe 350 wheel HP. And then there's the 600+ lbs weight difference, not to mention the Sentra has shorter gearing. 300 wheel HP in a Sentra against a regular 350 HP Vette wouldn't be much of a contest.


 Zak, I think of some of the guys knew what a trip in a 300+whp sentra felt like at wide open throttle, only then will they understand. So effortless, but yet so sweet! I say to all that's not fortunate to have accomplished this, when you build your cars to produce that type of power in such a small and light-weight frame, only then will you be able to testify that the inevitable is taking place. A sentra? Yes, a sentra! When you talk about '60ft times, unless there's a pair of slicks on it and and a nice suspension, most FWD cars producing over 200whp will be spinning foolishly and going nowhere fast. I can turn 195/50 15's in the first 3 gears @ 15psi of boost! It's no help at launching, but at least I know when it does hook-up, the ride is truely wicked  .


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Don't forget, I said 300 WHEEL HP in a Sentra, not crank. 400 HP in the Z06 is crank HP, which might be maybe 350 wheel HP. And then there's the 600+ lbs weight difference, not to mention the Sentra has shorter gearing. 300 wheel HP in a Sentra against a regular 350 HP Vette wouldn't be much of a contest.
> 
> And I have driven a C5 Vette myself, and while it is fast and handles well, my Sentra at 14 PSI would kick the shit out of one in a straight line. No contest. It's all about the power to weight ratio. And don't get me wrong either, I'm not comparing my Sentra to a Vette. I'm simply saying a Sentra with 300 wheel HP will beat a Vette in a straight line. Basic physics yo.
> 
> And 60' times with a Sentra with 300 whp? You gotta be kidding me. Nothing but wheelspin till 60 MPH, haha. But a good pair of slicks up front will get you sub 2.0 60' times. *


Well, sub 2.0 60' times are a GIVEN (not a big accomplishment) for the C5's or any other decent rwd car. To give you a reference, my F-body ran a 1.86 60' on my shitty Goodyear F1 street tires (11.6 @ 119 on that run). And yes, of course, that was spinning all the way. 60' times for most C5's are 1.7's or better (with race tires). Lower for F-bodies. I've NEVER seen a street Sentra with those 60's, and that's probably why we don't see many at the strip. I've swapped my opinions with Boostboy, and we're cool. But I see more people post how they can beat so many types of cars, yet we NEVER see them at the tracks. Coincidence??

So what I'm saying, Zak, is that I think you would get your ass handed to you by a Z06. He'll likely get off the line better (at least a 1.8x 60') and then the LS1 top end will never let you catch up. An easy way to tell is to look at your last timeslips. They can tell a lot. If you have one, I'd love to see it. Even Boostboy has told me that his car was a high 13 sec slip. That ain't cutting it against a Z06. And the mph is even more important to look at....that minimizes traction problems.

Edit: Zak, I just checked out your home page. Impressive list of mods. I'd be real interested with your results when you get to the track. You're going to need some serious rubber up front, and I hope you have a diff to take it. Please keep us posted with your times.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the C5 Z06s carry the LS6 engine, not the LS1. the LS1 is in the base model C5s, Z28s, SSs, and a couple other sedans, i believe. 

plus, the #s that Chevrolet puts on the sticker for their cars are all underrated. well domestic cars, in general, are all underrated for insurance reasons. when it says 400hp to the crank/fly, it usually means that it's making about that much to the wheels. not exact, but somewhere around there. 

you won't be able to touch a Z06 (if there's at least a decent driver behind the wheel), if you're only pulling in 13 second 1/4 miles. remember, Z06s usually run mid 12s, stock. but for an average driver, we'll say high 12s.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

esyip, you're right. The LS6 and an LS1 are essentially the same engine, but the LS6 gets "upgraded" in some areas such as intake, cam, valves, and one or two other things. But they share the same block and most other parts. And yes, the LS1's have consistently been underrated. My SS stock, which was rated at 320 crank hp, dyno'd at 300 rwhp. Assuming about a 20% driveline loss on the autos, my car should have dyno'd about 45 hp less.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 16, 2002)

I have personally seen a completly stock Z06 down to the filter and tires run a 7.9x @93 in the 1/8th. I have never seen a T25 or T28 equipped Sentra run higher than 86 in the 1/8th. I have personally run 83.5 (in 100 degree temps)and I have handed LT1 and LS1 Camaros/Firebirds their @ss. I think my car would have trapped about 85-86 in the 1/8 at these 20-40 temps I was running these cars at. All I am saying is that I know a Z06 would own me, it is an outstanding car.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, 93 in the 1/8 is fast. As a reference, on the run in my sig, my 1/8 was 6.96 @ 97.95.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Ahahahhaha......I run a raging 72mph in the 1/8. 9.7seconds.....


----------



## antdagreat (Nov 24, 2002)

just this summer i saw an se-r get an 8.63 in the 1/8. it was racing a z28 and won


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

not a stock se-r, obviously. most likely the z28 had some issues, as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

DP03 said:


> *Well, sub 2.0 60' times are a GIVEN (not a big accomplishment) for the C5's or any other decent rwd car. *


No argument there. If you'll read my last post again, you'll notice that I was referring to the horrible traction that turbocharged SE-Rs have from a stop, at least on street tires.



> *I've NEVER seen a street Sentra with those 60's, and that's probably why we don't see many at the strip. I've swapped my opinions with Boostboy, and we're cool. But I see more people post how they can beat so many types of cars, yet we NEVER see them at the tracks. Coincidence??*


I'm saying that turbocharged Sentras have very bad traction issues, because they're FWD. On the street, on street tires, they're pretty sad from a stop. However once they get traction they can be absolute monsters, easily shaming Corvettes and the like, depending on how modified the Sentra is. When you get a turbo Sentra on slicks at the track, they can get sub-2.0 60' times. I have seen this myself.



> *So what I'm saying, Zak, is that I think you would get your ass handed to you by a Z06. He'll likely get off the line better (at least a 1.8x 60') and then the LS1 top end will never let you catch up. *


Yes, the Vette will get off the line better. But depending on how modified the Sentra is, he damn well will catch up and pass the Vette. You can't argue with power to weight ratios, not to mention gearing. Take Ryan Besterwitch's car for example. I've seen video of it running a 12.3 at 118 MPH, and that was before it was tuned all the way. Do you honestly think a stock C5 has a chance in hell of keeping up with a car that runs 118 MPH in the 1/4 mile? The LS-1's magical top end will never be able to compensate for a car that's simply making more HP and weighs less at the same time, and has shorter gearing.

The SE-R will stop running at around 160 MPH because of gearing, but don't assume that means it's slower than cars that can run 180 MPH. Actually for what it's worth, Mike Kojima took Ryan's car on a top speed run once, and calculated the top speed from the RPM, the tire diameters and the gear ratios. They SLAMMED into the rev limiter at 172 MPH. The car easily had more in it. He said it got up there so fast he didn't even realize he was near redline in 5th.



> *Even Boostboy has told me that his car was a high 13 sec slip. That ain't cutting it against a Z06. And the mph is even more important to look at....that minimizes traction problems.*


Right. So what was Boost Boy's MPH on that run? A lot of times turbo SE-Rs will have bad 60' times but real good MPH. It is all about traction, and unless you do the run with big-ish slicks the ETs will always be a little deceptive.



> *Edit: Zak, I just checked out your home page. Impressive list of mods. I'd be real interested with your results when you get to the track. You're going to need some serious rubber up front, and I hope you have a diff to take it. Please keep us posted with your times. *


Believe me, I know what it takes to get an SE-R to run quickly at the track. And with SE-Rs, the diff is never the problem. The problem is the gears, especially 3rd gear. Ask Chris Allen sometime how many 3rd gears he's stripped the teeth clean off of. 492 HP at the wheels will sort of do that. 

I do have a Quaife diff though, more beneficial for road racing than straight line traction but like I said the diff really isn't a weak link in the SE-R. When I do get some times they will be added to my page for sure.

For the record, nobody's denying that a Vette has better off the line traction than an SE-R. We're simply saying a turbo SE-R like Ryan's or mine or any of the other dozens of higher powered turbo SE-Rs will decimate a C5 from a 60 MPH roll, and will get left behind from a stop, but will eventually catch up and pass the C5, great top end or not. It's a horsepower thing. 

And in case you were wondering, there are SE-Rs that have run sub-10 second 1/4 mile times. I don't believe any of the 9 and 10 second ones are street legal, but they do exist, and they're still FWD.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Just remember "There's no replacement for displacement,no not even a turbo!"

~blackbob~


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Zak, stock Z06's run 115 mph (114.9 to be exact) on STREET tires. Add a $125 intake and that number goes up. When you're street racing, remember that very few LS1's out there are in true stock form. Easy bolt ons such as intakes are usually done right away by most owners.

What does your car MPH?

I believe correctly tuned and hp added 4 cyl cars can be fast. I've seen a couple (but not many) at the track.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

DP03 said:


> *Zak, stock Z06's run 115 mph (114.9 to be exact) on STREET tires. Add a $125 intake and that number goes up. When you're street racing, remember that very few LS1's out there are in true stock form. Easy bolt ons such as intakes are usually done right away by most owners.
> 
> What does your car MPH?
> *


The timeslips I've seen for stock C5s all show 109 and 110 MPH trap speeds, not even close to 115. I checked out the C5-corvette forums just to be thorough, and I saw a lot of posts like this:



> MODS: | RM Twin Flow | Corsa Indy | LS6 Intake | Hypertech | Bassani X-Pipe | Tires: F1 Supercar P295/35/ZR18
> Best 1/4mile: [email protected]


And here's another one:



> Question: what's the 1/4 mile time and HP of the 97/98/99 C5 6spd Targa?
> 
> Answer: Per the car magazines these cars run the quarter between ~106-109 MPH in ~13.3-13.6 seconds. All the dyno results I have seen indicate that these cars make ~345-350 HP at the crank or ~295-300 at the rear wheels.


Another one:



> 00 torch red coupe,torch red int.A4 2.73's torch red calipers, polished wheels,vortech,corsa,best e.t. [email protected]


And another one. Look at the list of mods he had to install to get that trap speed.



> Best ET: 12.57 @ 117.92 (2.104 60ft)
> Mods: Donaldson | B&M Ripper | Hardbar knob | Corsa Indy | Z51 bars | ASP pulley | LS6 oil pump | Cloyes/Indy timing set | MTI T1 cam | MTI pushrods | Comp 918 springs | Comp 772 retainers | Nitto 275 555R drag radials | LS1Edit | Modified Harlan shift light | Nitto 555 street tires | FLP headers | Hurst line lock


I mean come on. That's a lot of mods, and it's a hell of a lot more than a "$125 intake". Want another one?



> 326 rwhp & 325 rwtq, DynoJet & SAE corrected
> Best R/T .500, Best 60ft 1.889, Best ET 12.477, Best MPH 111.16
> 2000 A4/3.15s, Vortex, SLP Power Duct, BPP MAF Ends, Coupler,
> TBB, MAFT, PLII, Nitto555s, Line–lock and Borla XR1 Exhuast.


There is no evidence that stock C5s are getting anywhere near 115 MPH trap speeds. Z06s seem to be in the 114-115 range. I went to a number of different sources, and the results were the same from all of them. I'm going to go with the empirical evidence on this one.  

Just to make my point again, 118 MPH is still faster than 115, and that was only one example of a turbo SE-R. Jay Hassinger was running 121 MPH trap speeds on a completely stock motor. Big turbo kit, but stock motor.

As far as my car, it has no timeslips yet. However, I know what the car is capable of and I fully expect 120+ MPH trap speeds with it when it's all tuned up. We'll see, right?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Zak, stock Z06's run 115 mph (114.9 to be exact) on STREET tires. Add a $125 intake and that number goes up. When you're street racing, remember that very few LS1's out there are in true stock form. Easy bolt ons such as intakes are usually done right away by most owners.*


you know, zak. i hate to point this out to you, but everything that you quoted was for the base model C5. i hate to say it, but you just wasted a WHOLE LOT of time by quoting all that you did. because all of those cars are base model C5s that carry the LS1, which is NOT the same engine in the Z06, the LS6. 

and DP03 DID say stock Z06s, trap ~115MPH in the 1/4, not base model C5s.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

esyip said:


> *
> 
> and DP03 DID say stock Z06s, trap ~115MPH in the 1/4, not base model C5s. *


Yes I did. And I got that 114.9 from the Dec '02 Motortrend.

120+ should put you in the LOW 11's. That will be interesting.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

120mph won't put you in the low 11's with a FWD.......more like mid-high 11's.....and that IS with slicks.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

but then again we talking about a MODDED sentra to a STOCK z06www.racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=24&p=5 thats a video of a turbo ss camaro vs a turbo supra and if you read some of the posts on the vid you will see some of the import guys bitching that the camaro was turboed and was not a fair race (supra lost)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> but then again we talking about a MODDED sentra to a STOCK z06


 Terry, in this case us sentra owners don't have a whole lot of choices if we're ever going to be able to run with the big dogs, so modding it is the only way. When I say big dogs, I mean the Z06's, the SS's, GT and cobra-based mustangs, some highly modded supras, RX-7's, 300ZXtt's and even the vipers just to name a few. I respect those cars because they are deemed as performance cars and should be representing their manufacturer's name as high performance cars. Now a sentra, that's just a car! To even be a ble to make a claim and say that you've engineered your sentra to even play in the park with the big boys is "Phenomenal". A supra is not the king of the road and neither is any of those other cars. On any given day, that ass can be served by the most sleeperish-looking cars. Let's not forget about the guys in the Honda camp. They've all but owned the title as FWD kings at the track, even though I hated to say it . And they have put out some reallly good track #'s even against some of the "bad-ass" cars. Some cars can be set up to kick butt at the track and pour out everything in the 1320, but will not be able to sustain that performance in a long race (meaning a highway race that is a mile or better). Whereas some cars (like the supras) are built mainly for the highway and can get some wicked mphs on the top-end side. But arguing back and forth about what the Z06, vettes and sentras can do is basically a dead issue. In some people's eyes, rwd vehicles should perform better at the track because of their RWD configuration and in some cases better weight distribution. In the comparison between a boosted sentra classic B13 with 300+whp and the Chevy power houses, that sentra if driven correctly will make that vette or SS sweat heavily up until around 160+mph because of it's short gearing and linear power band. Set ups like the one I got don't have noticeable limitations in the drive-train. It's all about the fear factor! Most people are afraid to drive their cars at speeds of over 120mph. people that drive vettes and the likes are mostly true performance fanatics and will push it as hard it can go. This I've witnessed racing with both C5's and Z06's because the distance I put on the C5 was deminished when racing the Z06, but a win is a win. I know that I cannot sustain speeds of over 160mph for a 100miles or longer, but then again most high speed races on lasts anywhere between 1-3 miles so I'll take my victories and cherish them. When the season opens up, I'll have my dual purpose sentra ready and will be running it with a pair of slicks and will be very interested to see what type of times I can lay down. DP03, as discussed before the [email protected] in my girlfriend's car was done with the tires screeching in 1st-3rd gears as the video clearly demonstrates with an open diff, regular may-pop 195/55 15's with the tires scrubbing my rear struts and a crappy T25 turbo and a non-tuned standalone. When I upgraded the car and dyno'd it at [email protected], the car never saw a track again. But the races I had on the highway lead me to believe that 312whp in my little sentra was enough to humble a bunch of cars that would otherwise run a stock 90hp 96ft/lb tq sentra knee-deep into the dirt. So for us sentra owners, Yes, it is a very big accomplishment and for you V8 boys, nothing but respect no matter if you spank me or I spank you, we must keep on living. Enjoy your cars


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i give great respect to anyone who can get that kind of hp in a car that was not designed for it and times like those even from the hondas is great i have not been keeping up with any kind of racing lately the last times i have seen was 7 sec 1/4 that is wicked fast but contrary to popular belief camaros were not first introduced as drag cars back in 67 but as SCCS Trans Am cars they were designed for road racing and came out to compete against mustangs in the same series and the C5R dominated 24hr of daytona last year in its class


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

yes, that was for the base C5. I do come across a lot more of those than Z06s.  And I've driven a regular C5, but not a Z06.

And if I can actually pull off a 120 MPH trap speed, it will probably be a low 12 ET, maybe a high 11. There's the limitations of FWD for you. It will depend on how good my suspension is at keeping the front of the car on the ground. The fastest SE-Rs I've seen use wheelie bars for the express purpose of keeping the front end planted firmly on the ground.

And terry, yes, we know we're comparing ridiculously highly modded Sentras to stock Vettes. We're not saying Sentras are better, or even that we would rather drive a Sentra than a Vette. But if speed is all that matters, why not make whatever you have now go fast?

In my case, I wanted to do what I did because for one thing I just like the SE-R, and for another I wanted something a bit different. I could have gotten a loan and bought a Z28 and tossed a few bolt-ons and a supercharger on it, but to be honest I just don't like the Z28. I know it handles pretty well and it can be very fast, but it's just not for me.

I'm all about sleeper cars, and there's nothing more sleeper than a base model Sentra that looks almost completely stock pushing over 400 HP. That aspect appeals to me a lot, and it was a factor in making my decision to build this car up. And believe it or not you can actually make Sentras handle very well with the right suspension components. Mine handles very neutrally, with a touch of lift throttle oversteer. Transitioning is pretty fabulous for a street car, it's very responsive.

Anyway, just to be clear, I personally don't believe Sentras are better cars than Vettes. I'd like to think I'm a little more enlightened than that.  But speed is speed, no matter what car it's in, and the feeling of leaving a V8 muslecar in the dust while driving a Sentra appeals to me. 

I did that a while ago to a newer Mustang GT with some mods, the look on his face as I passed him (very quickly I might add) was positively priceless.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

those sleepers are great i have seen lots of money to them


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

I would run nitrous on an LS1 before I went SC or Turbo. I've not seen too many successful LS1 FI projects. I'm sure they're out there, but I've seen lots of problems. Not sure why. The engine responds very well to nitrous, however.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i am building a new engine for my truck based off a ZZ4 short block and thought about either turbo or supercharger to many horror stories about nitrous still doing reseach on that


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i agree with DP03. i would run nitrous before a blower or a TT setup on a V8. most domestic owners, that i've seen anyways, usually use a small shot of nitrous or a purge kit or what have you, for the launch. since many of them couldn't launch the car well enough without burning through their tires. and they just used N/A parts like a 4-1 header, P&P, cams, etc. to build up their high-end. 

i have seen a TT SS and it was absolutely amazing. i don't remember what it ran, but when it raced (on the highway) against a fairly well modded LT1 w/significant weight redux (not gutted and i think it ran low to mid 12s, the TT SS absolutely demolished the LT1. 

the two were cruising on the highway at about ~40mph, both downshifted and the TT SS got almost a buslength on the LT1 off the jump. it was insane.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Most of the info I have read here is good. BUT, i feel compelled to speak up. BOYS lets compare apples to apples.

rwd to rwd.
240(silvia) to a C5 Z06. Well, the 240 with a det transplant will own a Z06. how you say. simple. a member on another site has ran 11's, and it may be modified, but not $50,000. 

Apples to apples. The Z06 is a badass car but depending on which Z06 you get, depends on how much factory"underrated" hp you get. drop a det t28 in a 240, unplug the wastegate and run the hell out of it and low 12's should be very possible. 

Top end. Not to sure on the 240 to Z06. But I think we should compare a 2700lb 240sx to a 3300+lb vette. 

My Brother is a GM mechanic, and he use to work for the areas only vette service center. I have been somewhat school'ed on vettes, and I do repect them.



Brian


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

but put that same turbo on the vette and if its the money thing your worried about get a 95 ZR 1 with an LT5 and slap a supercharger or turbo on that and ZR 1s run 12.9 1/4 stock


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

TUNED, i hate to break it to you. but you're not comparing apples and apples. you're comparing ONE apple to a bushel of apples, which is still wrong. like i said in another thread, why are you comparing a MODDED car to a STOCK car? it's absolutely pointless. i bet you my MODDED Geo Storm will smoke all of your stock rides (hypothetically speaking, of course). but what does that accomplish? absolutely nothing. i would HOPE that a modded SR20DET 240SX would run circles around a Z06. BUT, if you want to compare stock v. stock, compare a stock SR20DET 240SX against the stock Z06, then and ONLY then, are we comparing a bushel of apples against a bushel of apples, or an apple against an apple, or whatever you want to call it. 

here's another bit of info, TUNED, the CW of the Z06 is about 3100lbs (something like that), and not 3300+lbs.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Your right. I can't believe i'm so stupid. I guess i have nevered owned a sr20det powered car, or never driven a stock T28 powered s13 or rode in a Z06. 

Air filter on the Z06 and a boost controller on a s13, i would put my $$$ on the s13. I have seen them run low 12, and thats about 40K less of a car.

As i said before, the Z06 is a badass ride.

Brian


----------

